# The Nun In Hooters.



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

A nun, badly needing to use the restroom, walked into a local Hooters.
The place was hopping with music and loud conversation and every once in a while "the lights would turn off."

Each time the lights would go out, the place would erupt into cheers.
However, when the revelers saw the nun, the room went dead silent.
She walked up to the bartender, and asked, "May I please use the
restroom?
The bartender replied, "OK, but I should warn you that there is a statue
of a naked man in there wearing only a fig leaf."

"Well, in that case, I'll just look the other way," said the nun.
So the bartender showed the nun to the back of the restaurant.
After a few minutes, she came back out, and the whole place stopped just
long enough to give the nun a loud round of applause. !
She went to the bartender and said, "Sir, I don't understand. Why did
they applaud for me just because I went to the restroom?"
"Well, now they know you're one of us," said the bartender, "Would you
like a drink?"

"No thank you, but, I still don't understand," said the puzzled nun.
"You see," laughed the bartender, "every time someone lifts the fig leaf
on that statue, the lights go out.

Now, how about that drink?"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------

